# 2cool needs a 'gangsign'



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

I was thinking, I waded yesterday evening with a fellow 2cooler, and had one other 2cooler show up late (never met either one of them) so 2cooler # 1 and I start our wade and get a ways out. # 2 drives up and walks in...I wanted to wait up on him but didnt know if he was indeed 2cooler # 2 or just another potlicker...that got me to thinking out there...we need a wave or secret handshake or something to identify fellow 2coolers on the water


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Just chunk him the the "Duece" for 2cool...


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

plgorman said:


> I was thinking, I waded yesterday evening with a fellow 2cooler, and had one other 2cooler show up late (never met either one of them) so 2cooler # 1 and I start our wade and get a ways out. # 2 drives up and walks in...I wanted to wait up on him but didnt know if he was indeed 2cooler # 2 or just another potlicker...that got me to thinking out there...we need a wave or secret handshake or something to identify fellow 2coolers on the water


We have a gang sign, maybe your just not "cool" enough to know about it yet:tongue: But don't feel bad, it's done with the left hand so I feel "left" out too


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

State_Vet said:


> We have a gang sign, maybe your just not "cool" enough to know about it yet:tongue: But don't feel bad, it's done with the left hand so I feel "left" out too


:rotfl::rotfl: "SV, you get two thumbs up for this one" :cheers:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> :rotfl::rotfl: "SV, you get two thumbs up for this one" :cheers:


I hated to do it, I have to give plgorman some green


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

I say we all sag our waders and wear bright shorts as underware.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

jacobp80 said:


> I say we all sag our waders and wear bright shorts as underware.


how about really heavy gold chains around our necks, wait...that may not be a good idea


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

I say we all get tattoos.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> We have a gang sign, maybe your just not "cool" enough to know about it yet:tongue: But don't feel bad, it's done with the left hand so I feel "left" out too


I guess Hard Head is SOL?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

jacobp80 said:


> I say we all sag our waders and wear bright shorts as underware.


Go naked...no one will miss you or potlick.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> I guess Hard Head is SOL?


We have a special right handed gang sing only we can use


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I guess Hard Head is SOL?


o....m....g 

:rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> We have a special right handed gang sing only we can use


Oh - I forgot you and Don was in the same boat...and can only row it in circles.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

How bout this one?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Where have you guys been? Boomgoon, Biggie, TexaCajun and Mont already started a secret signal. Bright red Speedos have been our "sign" for years








. Ya skeered are ya? LMAO! H/U


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Let's all dye our hair grey and get Mohawks.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Bonito said:


> Let's all dye our hair grey and get Mohawks.


um ... NO! :smile:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

just ask any fisherman you run into what's his opinion on pit bulls.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> just ask any fisherman you run into what's his opinion on pit bulls.


We always recognize you when you are wearing your favorite watch.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I think I saw one 2cooler give the sign to another 2cooler, or at least he thought he was. 2cooler #1 was drifting a shoreline and who he thought was 2cooler #2 come flying by him on a plane in skinny water, 2cooler #1 took his left hand, made fist and then extended the tallest finger straight up with a pumpng action.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> We always recognize you when you are wearing your favorite watch.


that's a good one, too. :smile:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

you guys are way behind if you don't know the gang sign for 2cool! 
Where have you rookies been? 

Here!:dance: :slimer:


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Keep one sheepshead on the stringer or in the livewell or ice chest.


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

I look for the rattlesnake hat bands.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

waterspout said:


> you guys are way behind if you don't know the gang sign for 2cool!
> Where have you rookies been?
> 
> Here!:dance: :slimer:


LOL... The shocker lives!!!!


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

Ummmm, You mean it ain't pink croc's ?


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

waterspout said:


> you guys are way behind if you don't know the gang sign for 2cool!
> Where have you rookies been?
> 
> Here!:dance: :slimer:


Dude waterspout your hanging with a rival gang member wearing his colors...Texas rod benders.com


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

I got this one the other day...


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

How about chunking the upsidedown deuce in the left hand and a C with the right. 2 Cool....


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Bayscout22 said:


> How about chunking the upsidedown deuce in the left hand and a C with the right. 2 Cool....


I thought the same thing but reverse your hand order.

Deuce with right hand and form a "C" with the left hand.

Or use your version and cross arms.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

marshmadness said:


> Dude waterspout your hanging with a rival gang member wearing his colors...Texas rod benders.com


Yep,, But the B-list is everywhere! It's just how we roll :cheers:

we're ol school, and have been around more blocks than most can count!


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

Can"t go wrong with the shocker!!!I feel its "politicaly" Correct ......Somebody needs to post a poll.............. See everybody is doin it!!!!!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Some of you should just hold an "L" to your forehead. LOL Y'all are waaaaay too white to be sportin' signs.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

GulfCoast02 said:


> Can"t go wrong with the shocker!!!I feel its "politicaly" Correct ......Somebody needs to post a poll.............. See everybody is doin it!!!!!!


 i'll bet that impressed that cute little girlfriend of yours when she saw the picture, too.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

How about some 2cool gear? Hats, shirts, koozies?


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> i'll bet that impressed that cute little girlfriend of yours when she saw the picture, too.


Well I snuck that one in!!!! But Im sure if I explaine to her that it's going to be official 2cool sign she would start doin it too!!!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

GulfCoast02 said:


> Well I snuck that one in!!!! But Im sure if I explaine to her that it's going to be official 2cool sign she would start doin it too!!!!


If that becomes the official 2cool sign, I will personally start chopping off fingers.


----------



## pinkskittermaster (Oct 31, 2008)

capt.sandbar said:


> How about some 2cool gear? Hats, shirts, koozies?


 I argree with capt.sandbar we need some sweet looking 2cool shirts


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Gear in neon colors... that way I can spot ya from far away and sneak up on ya.

How about some neon pink 2cool legwarmers?!?!?!


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I like to 2cool gear. I'll pitch in or order some stuff.
Mont, have some kind of contest for some cool designs.
Maybe contact The Brown Boys and see if they want to help with it.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> you guys are way behind if you don't know the gang sign for 2cool!
> Where have you rookies been?
> 
> Here!:dance: :slimer:


Did they get that from picking their noses or just having their ring fingers cut off from an unsuspecting boy friend?? LMAO

And Hookedup...LMAO You're next.

Biggie


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> If that becomes the official 2cool sign, I will personally start chopping off fingers.


LMAO!!!


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

I thought everyone knew the official password is "Brad Luby" or to be more exact "Do You Know Brad Luby"


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> If that becomes the official 2cool sign, I will personally start chopping off fingers.


Easy now...some of us get a little sensitive with the chopping off of things talk


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

State_Vet said:


> Easy now...some of us get a little sensitive with the chopping off of things talk


unless you figure out how to sport the sign with a different appendage, you should be ok.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> unless you figure out how to sport the sign with a different appendage, you should be ok.


Well, not to brag.........


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

State_Vet said:


> Well, not to brag.........


That's disturbing. Greenie for you.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

GulfCoast02 said:


> Can"t go wrong with the shocker!!!I feel its "politicaly" Correct ......Somebody needs to post a poll.............. See everybody is doin it!!!!!!


****zweak


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

State_Vet said:


> Well, not to brag.........


Hahaha!! :rotfl: She started it ....

wtg Goddess!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> That's disturbing. Greenie for you.


Now how does the "L" on the forehead go? :tongue:


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

*2Cool Apparel*

Someone on the Fly Fishing forum is already wearing one of these!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> That's disturbing. Greenie for you.


{takes a bow....Thank you, thank you, I'll be here all week:tongue:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sandollr said:


> Hahaha!! :rotfl: She started it ....
> 
> wtg Goddess!


LOL... unfortunately, we're in the wrong forum for me to delve into the subject any further (which is probably a good thing for all involved)


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Now how does the "L" on the forehead go? :tongue:


post pics, we'll tell you if you have it right:tongue:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Now how does the "L" on the forehead go? :tongue:


Catchy, you're the one who should have it permanently tattooed on your forehead... just in case you lose your sign.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Here's one from American Sign Language that we could embellish that might work.









Cool as in "Hey man, that's cool!" Stick the tip of your thumb on your chest and wiggle the fingers.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Please don't embellish on sticking your thumb someplace and wiggling your fingers.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

if you dont like the shocker... how about the show stopper... it is simply all 4 fingers!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

birdnester said:


> Here's one from American Sign Language that we could embellish that might work.
> 
> Cool as in "Hey man, that's cool!" Stick the tip of your thumb on your chest and wiggle the fingers.


I've heard that in certain parts of Austin that has a totally different meaning, could even invite one of the aforementioned gang signs....if you know what I mean:tongue:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Catchy, you're the one who should have it permanently tattooed on your forehead... just in case you lose your sign.


Don't be hate n !


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Just shake your rod,then others will know.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Any one of these will work.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Yo yo YO!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

plgorman said:


> ****zweak


So is a 'gangsign' for a fishing group .

Posse up :rotfl:.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd buy some 2 cool stuff. 
Tee shirts and couzies and that kind of stuff would be too much of a pain. 
I'd definately buy 2 cool hats.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Okay .. just keep flashin' all the finger signs at someone you've never seen before while you're fishin' .. and chances are .. you'll get the international **** *** sign in return.

Oh, now that I think about it ... everyone would know you're a 2cooler!

Ha!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

marshmadness said:


> Any one of these will work.


you can certainly tell the men from the boys in here.

hey, marshmadness ... i just farted. tehehehehe


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> you can certainly tell the men from the boys in here.
> 
> hey, marshmadness ... i just farted. tehehehehe


I thought it was all boys, except sandollr and me.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's me flashing the 2cool gangsign, notice my "left hand" makes a "C" out of my "2" fingers, I think it works perfect.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> you can certainly tell the men from the boys in here.
> 
> i just farted. tehehehehe


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: Bruce, ya kill me.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I thought it was all boys, except sandollr and me.


HEY...I resent that remark!!! All this finger wigglin' is starting to bug me!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> HEY...I resent that remark!!! All this finger wigglin' is starting to bug me!


Sorry! Didn't realize that you'd wandered into the thread. 

Should I start choppin' fingers?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> Sorry! Didn't realize that you'd wandered into the thread.
> 
> Should I start choppin' fingers?


NO


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Sorry! Didn't realize that you'd wandered into the thread.
> 
> Should I start choppin' fingers?


You can take one of mine and donate it to Vet! Now, if you can just get someone to donate a hand......!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Sorry! Didn't realize that you'd wandered into the thread.
> 
> Should I start choppin' fingers?


Either that or get some music to accompany all the dadgum wigglin'.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> You can take one of mine and donate it to Vet! Now, if you can just get someone to donate a hand......!


just a finger on the end of my stump might look alittle weird, everyone would think I'm flipping them off! Thanks though


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Norah Jones ... Turn Me On ...

"I'm just sittin here waitin for you to come on home and turn me on ..."






now .. STOP with the finger wigglin' ... :biggrin:

Edit: okay .. this is getting serious .. I gotta go shower and go bowling... Ha!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

State_Vet said:


> just a finger on the end of my stump might look alittle weird, everyone would think I'm flipping them off! Thanks though


 I'm lookin for ya a hand donor Vet! All you need is a hand and 3 more fangerz!


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

*lol*

i know the perfect one!!!!!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

LaAngler said:


> i know the perfect one!!!!!!!


trust me, douchebag, you'll never be privy to the secret 2cool sign.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> trust me, douchebag, you'll never be privy to the secret 2cool sign.


Yooowtch!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

pinkskittermaster said:


> I argree with capt.sandbar we need some sweet looking 2cool shirts


Whut's wrong with the ones we got ???


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Wear your hat off to the side and let your waders hang down around the middle of your thighs.......


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

LaAngler said:


> i know the perfect one!!!!!!!


LaAngler,

That is you riding in the boat Jeremy Waldrip, aka "W". Banned from here, SaltyTexan & Texasrodbenders. Ya hanging with him ? Why would you think any of us would use ya'lls gangsta sign ?


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> You can take one of mine and donate it to Vet! Now, if you can just get someone to donate a hand......!


If you let her cut one of your fingers off she will miss and cut your hand off. LOL


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> If you let her cut one of your fingers off she will miss and cut your hand off. LOL


No doubt! She is alway's wanting to Chop ,Stab,hit with shovels and bury in the dunes!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> Whut's wrong with the ones we got ???


 i forgot all about those. are they still available?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> Here's me flashing the 2cool gangsign, notice my "left hand" makes a "C" out of my "2" fingers, I think it works perfect.


Stumpy that "hand" of yours looks like a big ol crescent wrench....I think I'll call you Mr. Goodwrench


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Oh, Gawd !!! Here comes Trodery...thread will be headed for the krapper soonest..


----------



## rsoria1 (Apr 19, 2008)

ok i think someone should do a poll 

1. the shocker

2. west side

3. L on the forehead

4. 2 on one hand c on the other (kinda hard to do hold a fishing pole)


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Oh, Gawd !!! Here comes Trodery...thread will be headed for the krapper soonest..


LOL Jim, I guess I need to call you up and explain to you what "the shocker" is....this thread was in the krapper before I showed up :doowapsta


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL Jim, I guess I need to call you up and explain to you what "the shocker" is....this thread was in the krapper before I showed up :doowapsta


Not necessary, Amigo.. I am FULLY aware of whut it is..LOL.. I ain't that far out of the 'herd'...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The "Sheepie" ?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Point

Peace sign

thumb up.

Lot easier than carrying a sheep head with ya.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

......a few more


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

How about a little sign I call "the stump"


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

How do I get one of those Texas 2cool shirts please?


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

2 on one hand and then a c, easy and quick


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

While we are at it can we come up with a special 2cooler language to go with our super special sign?:headknock


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I just wanna know who we are going to throw these "gang signs" too? AND, IF we have a gangsign then surely we are going to have to have a special color bandana.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL Jim, I guess I need to call you up and explain to you what "the shocker" is....this thread was in the krapper before I showed up :doowapsta


Holy ****,, :rotfl: Mr Pibb just went everwhere!


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

That is how it starts. East Bay will be one color as well as Trinity & West. Then one boat will be out if it's turf and the next thing you know we'll be having boat bys. Only this will be with large treble hooks on the end of a surf rod.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

KylesKenner2 said:


> That is how it starts. East Bay will be one color as well as Trinity & West. Then one boat will be out if it's turf and the next thing you know we'll be having boat bys. Only this will be with large treble hooks on the end of a surf rod.


:rotfl: boat bys. That's hilarious!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Most here could just simply hold your canes up and wave em around in circles. Of course you'd have to put your beer down first.

Biggie


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

KylesKenner2 said:


> That is how it starts. East Bay will be one color as well as Trinity & West. Then one boat will be out if it's turf and the next thing you know we'll be having boat bys. Only this will be with large treble hooks on the end of a surf rod.


It'd be one color for westendanglers.com and one color for 2coolfishing.com... those that are on both could be rainbow!


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

why not just smile and show your gold tooth:whiteshee


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> trust me, douchebag, you'll never be privy to the secret 2cool sign.


Ditto,, doesn't "W" need you to get something off the counter for him.. go away!


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

plgorman said:


> we need a wave or secret handshake or something to identify fellow 2coolers on the water


.....or NOT!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Solid Action said:


> .....or NOT!!!


but, BUT,, hey man Don't you know,,


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

waterspout said:


> but, BUT,, hey man Don't you know,,


Says the guy with 7500 posts... *snicker*


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

says the guy who's been around from the beginning,, find me on here after work... hahaha

I don't take it seriously like some of you do I promise you that..


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

waterspout said:


> says the guy who been around from the beginning,, find me on here after work... hahaha


LOL... dont get yer knickers in a twist. I believe ya.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

waterspout said:


> I don't take it seriously like some of you do I promise you that..


You mean there are people that take an internet fishing forum SERIOUSLY?!? 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> You mean there are people that take an internet fishing forum SERIOUSLY?!?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


VERY! :slimer: I've seen some real nasty fights through the years on the dang puter.. cracks me up for dang sure. :rotfl:

I'm taken my toys and going home,, ten minutes later a long drawn out apology,, then mad and gone again.. lol :headknock Funny how serious some do take it!:cheers:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

waterspout said:


> I'm taken my toys and going home,, ten minutes later a long drawn out apology,, then mad and gone again.. lol :headknock


Sounds like living with a woman.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

You "heard" eh? hehehe


State_Vet said:


> I've heard that in certain parts of Austin that has a totally different meaning, could even invite one of the aforementioned gang signs....if you know what I mean:tongue:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

BBWWAAAhahahahahahaha! I never said that!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

KylesKenner2 said:


> Only this will be with large treble hooks on the end of a surf rod.


Flare guns would be used by the "cartel" boat-gangs, most likely smuggled in from Canada:tongue:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Back to the point....I vote for T-Shirts with a logo. Here's my logo entry:


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Hahahaha, RC's Mom! You're the winner!!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> Back to the point....I vote for T-Shirts with a logo. Here's my logo entry:


Great. Then people would think 2cool is some kind of gay cleaning supply website.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Great. Then people would think 2cool is some kind of gay cleaning supply website.


Now dat be funny. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Great. Then people would think 2cool is some kind of gay cleaning supply website.


:rotfl:!!!!! absolutely :cheers:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

What are you doing back? I though you left the building after Goddess got thru with you!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

NOPE she wanted to meet at whataburger to whip me,, but she stood me up! lol

I'll leave at 3:30pm,, Back Monday at 7am,, haha


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

waterspout said:


> NOPE she wanted to meet at whataburger to whip me,, but she stood me up! lol


Classic, but I hear the Academy parking lot is the place to fail to meet up and settle things now.:slimer:


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Charles Helm said:


> Classic, but I hear the Academy parking lot is the place to fail to meet up and settle things now.:slimer:


Yep, she was at Academy waitin' on ya. So you're the no-show, waterspout. Skeered??

:biggrin:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Classic, but I hear the Academy parking lot is the place to fail to meet up and settle things now.:slimer:


I fully understand that. It's wasn't going to be a brawl though. I was going to get whipped!:tongue:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Oops. I musta went to the wrong Whataburger. There is one ****** off (and confused) dude at the Whataburger in Galveston.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I'm sure glad one of us was at the wrong one then,, did you take any pics after you got finished kicking him.. rotfl! 

I told you it wasn't Academy this time Charles.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

I wuz wonderin' when you were gonna pop back in. Go get him girl!!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

waterspout said:


> I'm sure glad one of us was at the wrong one then,, did you take any pics after you got finished kicking him.. rotfl!


No, pictures tend to get me in trouble. I learned my lesson.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

How this thread ever made it over 100 replies is beyond me.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Main Frame 8 said:


> How this thread ever made it over 100 replies is beyond me.


It's Friday and we're easily amused.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

You should read them, it gets kinda nutty. Also check out the 2cool logo that is up for approval.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

RC's Mom said:


> You should read them, it gets kinda nutty.


Hey this here is some serious stuff here! :slimer:



RC's Mom said:


> Also check out the 2cool logo that is up for approval.


It has been denied unanimously, that pic of Terry should be banned! :rotfl:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

You and Goddess are not the majority!!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

yes we are,, no one voted your way yet! :slimer:






:rotfl:


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

I did! And already declared her the winner. :slimer:


Not that I have any say ... ahem *backing out of this thread*


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

waterspout said:


> Hey this here is some serious stuff here! :slimer:
> 
> It has been denied unanimously, that pic of Terry should be banned! :rotfl:


I've stayed outta this one so far, but when there's talk of certain pictures being banned, I gotta step up and support the movement!:tongue:

Most of ya'll may not understand, but there are an unfortunate few that are still in therapy!


----------



## rules246 (Jun 11, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> Whut's wrong with the ones we got ???


perfect, i need 2:cheers:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

sandollr said:


> I did! And already declared her the winner. :slimer:
> 
> Not that I have any say ... ahem *backing out of this thread*





triple f said:


> I've stayed outta this one so far, but when there's talk of certain pictures being banned, I gotta step up and support the movement!:tongue:
> 
> Most of ya'll may not understand, but there are an unfortunate few that are still in therapy!


nana nana booboo


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You better back off, 'Spout...... *CAT FIGHT !!!!!...CAT FIGHT !!!!*

Lotsa estrogen flowin' on this thread....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

triple f said:


> I've stayed outta this one so far, but when there's talk of certain pictures being banned, I gotta step up and support the movement!:tongue:
> 
> Most of ya'll may not understand, but there are an unfortunate few that are still in therapy!


like a certain picture of you floating around in my puter in a maids outfit! :rotfl:

come on Lance ,, want me to post it? Bwaahahaha,,
maybe Monts pink boot outfit would be more fitting for the shirt decal..


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I go to a manager's meeting and y'all start pickin' fights. 

I didn't disapprove of the logo... just said it looked like a gay mr. clean ad. If y'all wanna wear it, feel free.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LOL,, no logo for me. I aint hard to find.. I'm the one always having fun.
If you see me,, say high,, If I see you with a fish on,, don't worry you'll meet me soon enough! :rotfl:
party time at the crick!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Better yet, slap the logo on a pink shirt and have mastercylinder model it for ya. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

This one is probably better for MC's pink shirt:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> This one is probably better for MC's pink shirt:


Heck, big as MC is, you can prolly but BOTH pictures on there.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL...ya'll aint right! Here I am all crippled up, minding my own bidness and I get drawn into this mess. You ladies are getting the shocker FOR SURE!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

trodery said:


> LOL...ya'll aint right! Here I am all crippled up, minding my own bidness and I get drawn into this mess. You ladies are getting the shocker FOR SURE!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: And that's when you cross over from crippled to dead.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

sorry Terry,, I still need to pass a few around before I can pass you some green. lmao!



Edit: you too goddess


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

waterspout said:


> sorry Terry,, I still need to pass a few around before I can pass you some green. lmao!


Don't encourage him.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL Spout!

What Goddess meant to say is don't get him wound up...I can't control him then


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

trodery said:


> LOL Spout!
> 
> What Goddess meant to say is don't get him wound up...I can't control him then


Don't make me come over there and squish you like a little bug.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Ya'll be nice to me, I'm gonna go take a nap


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

L8r yall,, it's been fun,, weekend time! get'm T!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Later, you two slackers.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

real men can wear pink t-shirts. i don't know if terry will ever live down that "mr. november" photo.

it kind of reminds of the burt reynolds centerfold in _cosmopolitan _many, many years ago.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder;2036453
it kind of reminds of the burt reynolds photo in [I said:


> cosmopolitan [/I]many years ago.


No. At no point EVER do I think of Burt Reynolds when I see trodery's pic. NEVER. Not even a hint. Maybe Dom Deluise from Smokey & the Bandit II, but NEVER Burt Reynolds. EVVVVVER. *shudder* Gawd, I hope he never tries to replicate that pose exactly.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow that was a entertaining read!

Hot **** country ham!

ya'll keep up the good work


Tight Lines & Gig'Em
Cm3


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

trodery said:


> LOL...ya'll aint right! Here I am all crippled up, minding my own bidness and I get drawn into this mess. You ladies are getting the shocker FOR SURE!


AW Trod, you ought to not be like that...can't you feel the love? You are a lucky man to have so many friends that think about you and even post a pic or 2 when you can't be here.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> AW Trod, you ought to not be like that...can't you feel the love? You are a lucky man to have so many friends that think about you and even post a pic or 2 when you can't be here.


I know, right? Some people just don't appreciate us.


----------



## BondBroker (Aug 1, 2008)

I usually don't post on this type of topic, but 2cool does NOT need a gang sign. I detest gang signs. My foot slips off the break when I see baggy pants crossing the street. When I was a kid and some pud would throw me a gang sign I would throw them a finger. Ghetto dorks should buy a belt or be banned from existence. WE DON'T NEED A GANG SIGN. I'll get off my soap box now.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Does this mean MC can't have his pink T-Shirt with the logo?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> Does this mean MC can't have his pink T-Shirt with the logo?


He already has the pink shirts. I think he has a few with fringed bottoms to go with his cutoff daisy dukes. He just needs the logo. I dont think that counts as a gang sign.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Whew!!! Thanks for clearing that up. I was gonna tell you that you were gonna have to be the one to break the news to MC.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> Whew!!! Thanks for clearing that up. I was gonna tell you that you were gonna have to be the one to break the news to MC.


That would have been terrible! He snots all over me when he gets upset like that.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Quick off topic (but funny) story about gang signs. I was in a parking lot one time and didn't see a guy that "claimed" a particular parking space, I had to slam on my brakes to keep from hitting him and his "woman". This young "kid" jumps out, wife beater t-shirt, baggy pants, and starts flipping these gang signs at me. I look at him all said and say "You poor kid, I didn't know you were deaf, you can have the spot" I look at his "woman" and said "I don't know sign language, can you tell him what I said" She busted out laughing and he was in shock as I drove away.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

State_Vet said:


> Quick off topic (but funny) story about gang signs. I was in a parking lot one time and didn't see a guy that "claimed" a particular parking space, I had to slam on my brakes to keep from hitting him and his "woman". This young "kid" jumps out, wife beater t-shirt, baggy pants, and starts flipping these gang signs at me. I look at him all said and say "You poor kid, I didn't know you were deaf, you can have the spot" I look at his "woman" and said "I don't know sign language, can you tell him what I said" She busted out laughing and he was in shock as I drove away.


 Good story! Should have flipped him the stump!


----------

